# What's a "Lounge Suit"?



## SOM42 (5 Oct 2007)

I have been invited to a function where the dress is apparently Lounge Suit for men and Cocktail Wear for ladies.  Any idea what a lounge suit is?  Will any business suit do or will I have to rent?


----------



## HighFlier (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

Lounge suit is normal suit. Generally specified to indicate dress (monkey) suit and bow tie are not required.


----------



## SOM42 (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

Thanks highflier!


----------



## miselemeas (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

On some occasions, if the function is an informal outdoor afternoon affair, then the lounge suit can be more casual, lighter coloured than the normal business suit, and worn without a tie. Linen is always good. When in doubt lean more towards formal than informal.


----------



## Swallows (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

Why can people not wear what they want? why all the formality? I'm never comfortable dressing up and always end up with a cold especially at this time of year if clothes are lighter than usual. Give me the good old tracksuit ( only joking ) I know people have to turn up looking smart but to be told what to wear!! in this day and age, time for a change dont you think?


----------



## olly123 (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

Austin Powers has a lovely line in lounge suits!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

were a smoking jacket and confuse the hell out of them.


----------



## SOM42 (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



bigjoe_dub said:


> were a smoking jacket and confuse the hell out of them.


 
I'm confused myself already! Whats a smoking jacket and where would I get one!

I had a look on wikipedia and a lounge suit apparently is a jacket and trousers of matching colour, in other words a normal suit.  Its an evening function in November so I think a normal dark suit will do the job!


----------



## SarahMc (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

I think a smoking jacket is a stinky velvet jacket.


----------



## europhile (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



Swallows said:


> Why can people not wear what they want? why all the formality? I'm never comfortable dressing up and always end up with a cold especially at this time of year if clothes are lighter than usual. Give me the good old tracksuit ( only joking ) I know people have to turn up looking smart but to be told what to wear!! in this day and age, time for a change dont you think?



I agree with you absolutely.  What on earth is ladies' cocktail wear anyway?

I don't think I would attend a function if it was dictated that I had to wear a skirt or a dress.  Ditto for hats at weddings.  People can really be up themselves even though they're only a spit away from having pigs in the parlour.


----------



## Swallows (7 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

Europhile, nice one, 'Pigs in the parlour' I love your expression.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

Just wondering, how many spits from having pigs in the parlour must one be to be considered far enough away? I only ask as since my grandparents were growing up on a turn of the 1900's smallholding does that make me 2 or 3 spits away or is there some scientific measurement?


----------



## Deirdra (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

What is 'condiered'?


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



Deirdra said:


> What is 'condiered'?


 
my proof reader is off on holidays, have corrected spelling of 'considered' , mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



europhile said:


> People can really be up themselves even though they're only a spit away from having pigs in the parlour.


 
Unless I've greatly misinterpreted, I find this one of the most obnoxious, mean-spirited, begrudging posts I've ever seen on AAM.


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



Jock04 said:


> Unless I've greatly misinterpreted, I find this one of the most obnoxious, mean-spirited, begrudging posts I've ever seen on AAM.


I agree. It's like the "you're betraying your working class roots" rubbish that one used to hear from some people in England when others did well for themselves.
People should not be judged on where they come from or what sort of income they or their parents’ have/had. It's the worst sort of inverted snobbery.

As with Jock04 I am open to correction.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

europhile said:


> I agree with you absolutely.  What on earth is ladies' cocktail wear anyway?


Something like this I hope.





europhile said:


> I don't think I would attend a function if it was dicated that I had to wear a skirt or a dress.


Me too - I save that sort of carry on for casual friday and halloween. Otherwise the wife might start getting suspicious.


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



ClubMan said:


> Me too - I save that sort of carry on for casual friday and halloween. Otherwise the wife might start getting suspicious.


She's cool with it on casual Friday though? Jasus, my wife goes mad when I do that.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



SOM42 said:


> I had a look on wikipedia and a lounge suit apparently is a jacket and trousers of matching colour, in other words a normal suit.


[broken link removed]
I like to dress up a little for my wife while she pours my Friday cocktails...


----------



## Guest111 (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



Jock04 said:


> Unless I've greatly misinterpreted, I find this one of the most obnoxious, mean-spirited, begrudging posts I've ever seen on AAM.


 
Good post...it's nice to get dressed up sometimes for a formal event.
I would definitely recommend buying your own tux as it'll pay for itself in no time. That's before you even consider the hassle of renting them.


----------



## europhile (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

Lighten up, lads.  Blame Flann O'Brien.


----------



## Staples (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



SOM42 said:


> Any idea what a lounge suit is?


 

For some reason, I have an image of Bing Crosby wearing a cravate, one hand in the blue jacket pocket and the other holding a pipe.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



Staples said:


> For some reason, I have an image of Bing Crosby wearing a cravate, one hand in the blue jacket pocket and the other holding a pipe.


No pants?


----------



## Staples (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



ClubMan said:


> No pants?


 

How else would he hold his pipe?


----------



## Guest111 (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



ClubMan said:


> No pants?


 
Too much time spent with David Bowie...


----------



## bigjoe_dub (16 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*

a smoking jacket

http://www.abfab.co.uk/Thumbnails/S26948.jpg


----------



## SOM42 (16 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



bigjoe_dub said:


> a smoking jacket
> 
> http://www.abfab.co.uk/Thumbnails/S26948.jpg


 
In the words of Borat "nice!"


----------



## BlueSpud (17 Oct 2007)

*Re: What's a Lounge Suit?*



Jock04 said:


> Unless I've greatly misinterpreted, I find this one of the most obnoxious, mean-spirited, begrudging posts I've ever seen on AAM.


 
Today must be your first day on on AAM then!

Your comment is pretty mean spirited too, in fact I would day it is a condender for the title.  Someone hitting too close to bone or what?


----------

